
Orion – BitTorrent Client with streamings support - keshavbhatt
http://www.ktechpit.com/ubuntu/orion-bittorrent-client-torrent-streamer-for-linux/
======
keshavbhatt
Orion is a powerful BitTorrent client, with torrent Streaming support. It
comes with powerful plugins like torrent-search(search torrent from more than
20 sites privately), discover(for discovering new movie titles), torrent-
meta(shows metadata about torrent in sidebar) & Lock screen(locks app with
passcode).

------
cerberusss
Interesting, a commercial BitTorrent client for Linux.

